# Stickers, lots of stickers



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I've amassed quite the collection of stickers. I've got one on my spreader, mowah, etc. What does everyone do with their extras? Looking for ideas. Here are just a few of the ones I have laying around...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are some ideas.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Computer, sprayer, car, dishwasher, kids.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sticker bomb your tool box if you've got one.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Where is that Reel Obsession one from


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I got these 4x6 sheets of magnets to stick the stickers on, and then I stick the magnets onto my keezer:








This is an old pic with only 3 mags (there are more now) but you get the idea.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Where is that Reel Obsession one from


It's a secret.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Where is that Reel Obsession one from


It was a consolation prize.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Where is that Reel Obsession one from
> ...


iknowthatreference.gif


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I have decided to turn them all into magnets. Bought some magnet sheets. Will stick them to the magnet sheets and then cut them out.

That way I can put them just about anywhere and reuse them.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I ended up buying some 8.5x11 magnet sheets. Stuck the stickers to that and cut them out. This way I can put them on a fridge, toolbox, car, etc.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great idea, I want to do this!


----------

